# Goat Quotes?!



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I have trouble finding really good goat quotes on the internet so I thought we could make a game out of finding them or making them up. Only rule is they have to make sense.

"Contrary to popular belief goats do not eat everything, but expirence the world through their mouths"

"To test a fence for goats throw a bucket of water at the fence. If the water goes through then so can goats"


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know what ya mean. I've looked for good goat quotes and didn't find much either....especially not good ones.

"Goats are like potatoe chips, you can't have just one"


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Omgosh, I lovr thr fence one!! *Throws self on floor laughing*


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

This is harder than you would think. LOVE the potato chip one. So true


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Google goat T-shirts. There are some really good quotes on those!
I'm going to be watching this thread.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

"Happiness isn't happiness without a violin-playing goat." - Julia Roberts in Notting Hill


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> "Happiness isn't happiness without a violin-playing goat." - Julia Roberts in Notting Hill


 Like it. ::


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

"Your not a proper a woman unless you have a goat or two." - Kay Robertson


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

"My psychiatrist is a goat"
"If my shirt is clean, I haven't fed the goats yet"


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

"You have never lived, until you have had a goat"


----------

